# Beethoven moonlight sonata 1st movement



## eladbu (Jun 2, 2013)

Me playing the moonlight sonata 



(after only one year of playing the piano)


----------



## DanE (May 20, 2013)

Great job.

ביצוע טוב. מעולם לא למדתי לנגן באופן רשמי כך שאין לי קנה מידה להעריך, אבל סך הכל זה נשמע טוב.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Very good...keep at it!


----------



## Pianoxtreme (May 31, 2013)

Nice job! Keep on practicing and keep on playing the piano.


----------



## maestro57 (Mar 26, 2013)

Good on you. And just after one year?! Keep up the good work, mate.


----------



## chrisco97 (May 22, 2013)

That was great, especially after only one year of playing. Keep up the great work!


----------



## eladbu (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you very much  if you can please subscribe my channel


----------

